# when do puppies reach their full size



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Boomer is six months old. I wondered when they usually finish growing?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO puppies reach their full size at about 2 2 1/2 years old.... 

Somewhere between 9-12 months your pup will be as tall is he/she is going to be. 
But over the next year the dog will mature from an adolescent into an adult.

As I said, IMO.... but I'm sure there are some experts out there that will give you the 'real story'.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Christine. I thought Finn was going to be a small golden when he was one, but he continued to grow and develop until about two, adding and inch and some nice lbs. I dont know if the slower growth large breed foods prolong development(?) but it does seem like the grow until 2ish.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It all depends what you mean by "growing". 
If you are talking height then they pretty much finish by 9 months but not all dogs do. 
If you are talking about filling out and maturing it will vary from dog to dog but will tend to follow trends in the pedigree. Many are pretty much done between 2 and 3 years of age. But it is not uncommon for some to not finish till 4-5 years of age.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone. Yes, it was his height I was wondering about. He is six months old and doesn't seem to be getting any taller lately.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau is 9 months and just over 21 inches in height. I think he will be small. A friend of mines golden grew an inch between one and two. It must just depend on the dog.  I hope Beau grows a little more - we will see!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Shelley is 7 months old and is 20 inches tall. Her parents matured at 18 months old.


----------

